# Why is Nutrition Important?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A few days ago a client came to me and thanked me for the meal plans provided. After following them, his results were showing. But he still had the most common of questions and while he hated to ask … I’m glad he did.”Why is Nutrition Important?” he said.Frankly … this comes up a lot. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

